# Hello, I have a question. Can Ya'll Help?



## babymama2 (Jul 5, 2010)

Hello,
I do not much about horse laws, I'm trying to figure out what I should do about a recent stable.

I used to board this horse at this horse stable, where we could keep our things in a tack room such as blankets,riding boots, saddles, bridles, lead ropes..etc 

The horse I boarded with the stable I was leasing and board was 150, I paid six months in advanced. I also took care of any vet or farrier needs that needed to be do every 4 weeks, The horse I was leasing I only leased him for Six months. At the end of the six months, His owner came to the stable and decided they decided to continue keeping the horse there and it was there legal responsibility to pay all his fees. 
I let the horse owners continue to use my tack and that stable new it.
Well I get a call about 3 months later and it was the stable saying they have received no payment what so ever, I told them I no longer leased the horse and the told me that the owners signed a contract saying you were continuing to lease and take care of all his needs.

I told the stable that the owners have lied to them etc.
The stable said OK, they would take it up with them. I also attempted to call the owners they never called me back. Apparently, the stable was unable to contact them for another month and they put a Lien on the horse. I never got any notification because it wasn't my horse, so the stable only contacted the owners.
I lived 2 hours away and had no way of grabbing any of my things, and since I was never contacted again by the stable or owners I had no idea of this lien on the horse.
The horse stable went through and sold the horse to a different stable, and Never contacted me back about my things when I called.

I have no rights to the horse, But my saddle and tack etc.
Do I have rights to get it back?
Threw the courts?
I called the stable and they said if I contacted them again I would be sued.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Um. You knew there was a problem, you could not get in touch of the horse owner to clarify and you continued to leave your equipment there for as long as it took for them to get the lien and sell the horse?

It sounds like they can say you abandoned your stuff there.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I think you may have just learned a valuable, if expensive, lesson.

How much is this tack actually worth? If it's not worth much, court costs will be more expensive than replacing the tack.

I'm sorry you got rooked, but why didn't you take your tack when you left? I know you said you left it for the horse's owner to use, but that doesn't make a whole lot of sense if you ever expected to get it back.

The next time you lease, make sure you get _everything_ in writing, and have all involved parties sign the contract.

As Always stated, if you left your tack for any length of time, especially _after_ you knew the horse was being sold for back board, the BO can legally consider it abandoned.


----------



## Broski1984 (May 28, 2010)

I agree with Speed and Always on this; I never leave _anything_ behind when I leave a place, just for this reason. I don't believe you can get back your tack, unfortunately.


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

The way I see it you should be going after the horse owner, not the stable owner. The stable owner had no responsibility to you to hold any of your assets after you left. The horse owner however was borrowing these items from you and did not return them, that's where the problem actually is and should be taken up with her to return the items or the fair value for them.


----------

